# Triple Bypass Registration Open



## godot

Triple Bypass registration opened on 1-1-08. www.teamevergreen.org

Get in early, it sold out in March last year, and will probably hit the cap even earlier this year.


----------



## godot

sorry for bumping my own thread.
from the team evergreen website - REGISTRATION COUNTDOWN: 2,387 AS OF 6:30 pm JAN. 7. The ride is capped at 3500 riders


----------



## Bulldozer

Thanks for the reminder. It'll be closed by Feb. at this pace.


----------



## 67fb

godot said:


> .... it sold out in March last year, and will probably hit the cap even earlier this year.



REGISTRATION COUNTDOWN: 2,820 AS OF 4:30 PM JAN. 9

Its gone up 200-300 per day the last couple of days. At this rate it will close this weekend.

I'm in.


----------



## Bulldozer

*REGISTRATIONS BOOKED: 3,120 AS OF 4:30 PM JAN. 10

*TE isn't maintaining a waiting list this year. If you don't get in now, you'll have to find someone selling their entry.


----------



## dadat40

I wonder if it is not already full the active link gives me a message that says '' your cart is empty search for a different event''. I have trid a least 6 times to register this evening same message ech time.


----------



## Bulldozer

Try again this morning. There were about 250 spots open as of a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Pablo

Can someone explain the allure of riding with 3,499 of my closest friends?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> Can someone explain the allure of riding with 3,499 of my closest friends?


+1...I've done that ride a number of times, but lately it's gotten way too big--plus if I want to feel the same way as when I ride the Triple I can just do my normal training route then go stand in a cold shower and hit myself in the head with a hammer.


----------



## 67fb

Pablo said:


> Can someone explain the allure of riding with 3,499 of my closest friends?


Check out the altitude and elevation gain in the attached profile, my friends don't ride this one. 

This is a small ride  , I think the Tour De Tuscon was 6000 people last year.


----------



## godot

it's a fun ride, good route and the bbq and beer at the finish is really good. mostly it's become a tradition for a group of us to ride it together. although there are grumblings that we need to get a life and move on. plus they passed my more than $1/mile threshold.

as for riding with 3499 of your closest friends, it does get annoying at times. mostly on squaw pass where the crowd hasn't had enough time to spread out. the second half of the ride isn't that crowded.

we just make the best of it, laugh and mock the people we deem are idiots, can't ride a straight line, messed up pedal stroke, death grip on the bars going up hill, down in aerobars going up hill, etc. yes it's immature, but it helps pass the time. one year we decided to count trek 5200's but half way up squaw pass the number had grown too large to keep track of.

i'm going to sound like the old grumpy guy, but the ride was more enjoyable back when the crowds were much smaller, it's really exploded the last couple of years

i forgot - i used to ride to expand my collection of hideous jerseys that i'd never wear again, but recently the jerseys haven't been too bad. i wrote team evergreen an email once asking for a reduced rate for the ride if you didn't want the jersey, that didn't work.


----------



## Mootsie

godot said:


> it's a fun ride, good route and the bbq and beer at the finish is really good. mostly it's become a tradition for a group of us to ride it together. although there are grumblings that we need to get a life and move on. plus they passed my more than $1/mile threshold.
> 
> as for riding with 3499 of your closest friends, it does get annoying at times. mostly on squaw pass where the crowd hasn't had enough time to spread out. the second half of the ride isn't that crowded.
> 
> we just make the best of it, laugh and mock the people we deem are idiots, can't ride a straight line, messed up pedal stroke, death grip on the bars going up hill, down in aerobars going up hill, etc. yes it's immature, but it helps pass the time. one year we decided to count trek 5200's but half way up squaw pass the number had grown too large to keep track of.
> 
> i'm going to sound like the old grumpy guy, but the ride was more enjoyable back when the crowds were much smaller, it's really exploded the last couple of years
> 
> i forgot - i used to ride to expand my collection of hideous jerseys that i'd never wear again, but recently the jerseys haven't been too bad.* i wrote team evergreen an email once asking for a reduced rate for the ride if you didn't want the jersey*, that didn't work.


The ride is a fundraiser.


----------



## Pablo

I'd ride that route or worse with Godot or anyone if we can shuttle cars. The entracne fee would buy a lot of beers and burgers back home at the Duke of Windsor, in Windsor, Colo. I smell RBR gathering.


----------



## godot

it's very ride-able as a non-organized event. all roads are open to cyclists, including the stretch on the interstate.

bergen park to georgetown, refuel at the conoco
georgetown to keystone, frisco, or copper to refuel
keystone/frisco/copper to avon (vending machines on top of vail pass if needed)

duke of windsor. haven't stopped by there in a while..... maybe i'll take the wife there on a hot date this evening. or martini's at chimney park bistro.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

Pablo said:


> I'd ride that route or worse with Godot or anyone if we can shuttle cars. The entracne fee would buy a lot of beers and burgers back home at the Duke of Windsor, in Windsor, Colo. I smell RBR gathering.


I'd be up for trying that. I don't know how far I could actually make it, but I would sure try, and it would make the beer taste sooooooo good.

I will keep my eyes open for further details.


----------



## iampedaling

Does anyone want to sell their registration to me?


----------



## godot

Start checking Craigslist a month or so before the ride, there will probably be plenty of entries available.


----------



## iampedaling

*Triple ByPass*

Dear Godot, I appreciate that information but I'm wondering what will make that possible? Jan


----------



## Woolbury

godot said:


> Start checking Craigslist a month or so before the ride, there will probably be plenty of entries available.


According to website, no wait list or *transfers* allowed this season. I assume this means you can't 'legally' use anothers registration. I'm out this year, just couldn't get psyched enough first week of Jan. I guess its' time for a change of pace. I'd be up for an unofficial ride if you guys do get something rolling. Do it the week before just to show 'em up?


----------



## ProudDaddy

iampedaling said:


> Dear Godot, I appreciate that information but I'm wondering what will make that possible? Jan


Fact is, a lot of people signed up early but many will not be able to do the ride for one reason or another. I believe last year there were several people selling on Craigs List so likely the same this year - probably moreso due to the 1 week sign up window this year. And yeah, TE website says no transfers, but I doubt they will be checking 3,500 id's at the start line - never have before. I understand having a rider cap but this ride could accomodate more imo. More than double this do E-rock.


----------



## iampedaling

Thank you. I guess the problem is that there have only been men who have responded with the possibility of selling me their registrations and they might or might not hassle me about the name discrepency. 
That is why I am attempting to call someone who would be on the organizational committee or something but their site has no contact info.
Jan


----------



## Bulldozer

I'll see what I can dig up for you, Jan. I know some people at Team Evergreen.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> I'll see what I can dig up for you, Jan. I know some people at Team Evergreen.


Does Carver still post here? He was involved with TE I believe.


----------



## Bulldozer

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Does Carver still post here? He was involved with TE I believe.


Not that I know of. I'm involved with TE Racing so I'll go straight to the person in charge of the Triple to find out.


----------



## iampedaling

Thank you. Jan


----------



## Bulldozer

Here's the reply from the folks organizing the ride.

"TE will not assume any liability for those choosing to transfer/sell a registration to another party. We will have no record of these riders/transactions so if someone gets hurt we will have no way of identifying who they are."

Looks like it comes down to them even knowing who you are in case of an accident. If you buy Joe Schmoe's registration and have an accident, they're going to think you're Joe Schmoe.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> Looks like it comes down to them even knowing who you are in case of an accident. If you buy Joe Schmoe's registration and have an accident, they're going to think you're Joe Schmoe.


So it sounds like you might as well just bandit unless you want the jersey and free food/drink along the way and at the end. If you get hurt you're f*kked either way. TE really should find a way to make these transferred riders legit. All it would take is for them to come up and sign the waiver and show them the credentials of the person they are replacing so they can make a note of it. If there is a crash then some official would have a record of who the new person is.


----------



## Bulldozer

There is talk of delaying the pickup of ride packets until the day before or the day of the ride. This would allow a transfer to happen.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> There is talk of delaying the pickup of ride packets until the day before or the day of the ride. This would allow a transfer to happen.


They could even change a $5-10 fee for transfers to take care of the extra paperwork.


----------



## iampedaling

Well, considering I will be riding with identification on me, they would know who I am if anything happened. I would rather be able to ride the sag if I need to and eat the food and use the toilets. They don't need to know who I am for that. So, this is helpful information. I will put in bold letters all my personal information on the handlebar map holder so that they will not have to call me Joe Schmoe. Thanks, Jan


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

iampedaling said:


> Well, considering I will be riding with identification on me, they would know who I am if anything happened. I would rather be able to ride the sag if I need to and eat the food and use the toilets. They don't need to know who I am for that. So, this is helpful information. I will put in bold letters all my personal information on the handlebar map holder so that they will not have to call me Joe Schmoe. Thanks, Jan


I think the more important point may be that they will refuse to cover you under their insurance policy and you may have to call an ambulance not associated with the ride (taking longer to show up) if something happens.


----------



## Woolbury

I agree they should figure out a way to make transfers legit-they're obviously going to happen. At the same time, they've sold out the event without a waiting list or transfers in less than 2 weeks, can you blame them for trying to streamline their organizational requirements?

In my mind, why would somebody pay for an illegal registration? It certainly should have less than regular value, if any at all. If you've ridden this event, you know it is probably one of the hardest to pirate. With Squaw Pass road closed to traffic, they install a gate and check wristbands(not ID's) as you begin. I had mine in my pocket and was forced to retrieve it and put it on before I could continue. If you're going to be illegal, just make a counterfeit wristband, instead of buying one. Better yet, let's organize a week before ride as someone suggested, maybe we can get a tradition going. I'm putting it on the calender, anyone else up for a ride?


----------



## ProudDaddy

If I wasn't already signed up I'd join in the week prior - but mamma wouldn't let me do this one 2 weeks in a row! You definitely need a wrist band to start the official Triple in Bergen Park. They've had police checking the last couple years. They supposedly have someone checking also at Swan Mtn Road since it is closed to traffic - but I don't think they really check here - especially if you make the turn at 20+ mph (there are police here but directing traffic, not checking bands). If you were going to bandit the Triple, you would have to join in at Idaho Springs. I don't think they really check wrist bands at aid stations either - of course there are penty of places to stop along the way to buy water and fuel. I am NOT encouraging anyone to bandit, as it is not worth the risk and you could do the ride any time on your own (if you have trasportation back), just saying.....


----------



## godot

i'd be up for doing an rbr triple bypass at some point during the summer. but riding it 2 weekends in a row would be a bit much.

if the weekend before works for others that aren't signed up, don't change plans on my account

btw - the entire triple route is very easy to bandit, the only real band check is at the start. i've never done it, and i'm not encouraging it, but i have a friend with a unbroken bandit streak of over 10 years.


----------



## Juanmoretime

Speaking of not going. I'm registered but an injury, surgery and recovery time off the bike will most likely not have me able to attend. I am having the packet mailed to me.

Anyone interested should PM me.


----------

